# CHROMES.BASE.APK/DATA/APP



## brimun (Aug 15, 2014)

Have been receiving app installs several times per day on android smart phone. Kaspersky says its Malware and a threat. I delete the two apps that download and within hours they are back again. Sometimes this happens 6 or more times per day. The two apps are
1, Chromesbase.apk/data/app/
2, Chromesbase.apk/data/app/com.excelliance.qingnifo.yhos-1

It is trying to copy Chrome but it is called Chromes. It has a logo similar to Google Chrome but a little different.

How can I block these two apps from continually downloading to my smartphone?????:


Help

Regards to all

Brimun


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Try the one time scan from Eset https://www.eset.com/uk/home/online-scanner/
Have you searched for the apk and disabled it then removed it in settings.


----------



## brimun (Aug 15, 2014)

Good Morning joeten, many thanks for your reply, much appreciated. I downloaded the Eset link to my phone but when I clicked on it it said "can not open file" !! I tried downloading the full Eset program but that would not recognise my email ingoing and outgoing servers !!!! so not much luck there Im afraid...

I always go to settings/apps/ chromes etc., and uninstall from there. They go! but shortly later they are back again. Is there anyway that I can block them from downloading??? I have searched on Google etc., for this malware and I cant find it anywhere. When it it on my phone it does not seem to be doing anything!!!

Kind regards, Brimun.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Have you tried the first 2 steps mentioned here https://www.pcworld.com/article/308...r-space-on-an-overstuffed-android-device.html


----------



## brimun (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi joeten, thanks for your quick reply. I have cleared the cache several times and there are no downloads in the down load folder. It has no effect. "Chromes" has installed 3 times this morning and I have uninstalled them 3 times !!!! They have just come back again...its so annoying and frustrating not being able to block them from installing, Regards, Brian


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Well tath is odd you should have had the eset download.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

What phone do you have and where did you download this apk from, if all else fails you may need to factory reset the phone.
Edited to add:
Lets try the eset scanner from the play store link on the page here https://www.eset.com/us/home/mobile-security-android/


----------



## brimun (Aug 15, 2014)

I have a Leagoo M8 android phone. its about 5-6 months old and is first rate. I did not download this apk...it appeared by itself about 4 weeks or so ago. I will try the Eset link you have sent and let you know the result, regards Brimun


----------



## brimun (Aug 15, 2014)

Have downloaded Eset and done a scan. it found the two "Chromes" apk's: 1. Chromes/Triada.BF 2. Chromes/TrojanDropper.Agent.BOG,,,,,,,these are two new names with Chromes!!!! Eset then deleted them so we shall have to wait and see if they come back again!!! Regards Brimun


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Lets hope that has got them, I presume you got caught by a infected ad on a site.


----------



## brimun (Aug 15, 2014)

hello joeten, they both came back!!!!..Eset detected them and let me delete them os it would seem that Eset can detect and delete them but can not stop them from downloading. uugghh!! I do really apreciate your help and advice in this...thanks very much. Regards Brimun


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Try deleting them again and clear the cache and delete the apk, hopefully it won't get time to replicate. Something like root explorer might let you find were it's hiding but care needs to be taken using that as deleting the wrong file can really mess things up.
I mentioned earlier that a factory reset may be another route but it's up to you to decide.


----------



## brimun (Aug 15, 2014)

just come back again....Eset detected again and deleted again.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I think it's time to bite the bullet here and reset, please read this Irremovable bank data-stealing Android malware poses as Google Chrome update | ZDNet I am not trying to scare you with this but we have now tried a few times with no success, so it might be time to cut your losses so to speak and save any possible issues from this.


----------



## brimun (Aug 15, 2014)

Its food for thought...I am not sure....I will loose everything I have on my phone !!!!!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The possible loss of far more important info that could cost you a great deal more is the other option here, you could try backing up things like pictures just not any software.


----------

